# Droid Bionic Bug Fix's and Deblured ?



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to go about getting my phone updated with latest bug fixes and take off all the blur feature from Motorola blur and remove the bloatware. I have a Theory mod now.

Should I figure out how to put it back to stock to get the OTA update and wipe everything on the phone?

Thank you in advance..


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

BlackDeath said:


> Can someone tell me how to go about getting my phone updated with latest bug fixes and take off all the blur feature from Motorola blur and remove the bloatware. I have a Theory mod now.
> 
> Should I figure out how to put it back to stock to get the OTA update and wipe everything on the phone?
> 
> Thank you in advance..


Have you taken any of the leaked otas?


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

I do not know exactly where to go on this forum to see all the files. I am new to this site. I know the retail OTA had a bunch of fixes and all the ones listed were definitely an issue for me.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

BlackDeath said:


> I do not know exactly where to go on this forum to see all the files. I am new to this site. I know the retail OTA had a bunch of fixes and all the ones listed were definitely an issue for me.


Have you ever used cheesecake?


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

I have no idea what that is


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

BlackDeath said:


> I have no idea what that is


Ok well to settings/ about and read me your system version


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

System version 5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US


----------

